# Swordtiail x Balloon molly fry?



## lilmamabear (May 21, 2012)

I'm trying to breed my black balloon Molly with my bright red swordtail and was wondering if anyone else has had success. I've heard of rare occasions where a sword and a Molly will breed but I've never heard of swords and balloons. Opinions anyone? Is it a good or bad idea? I know the balloon part is a deformity but hey deformed things need luvin too lol...plus those fat lil Buda bellies r so cute!


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

While I would be interested in hearing of success, I think this would be difficult. Additionally I doubt the fry would be capable of reproducing. Given that mollies can give birth 6 months (or more) from the last encounter with a male, I wouldn't be surprised if many "my molly has only been in a tank with a swordtail" cases are the result of that.


----------



## lilmamabear (May 21, 2012)

Ya I kinda gave up...I think my swordtail isn't much into chubbies lok. Oh well, maybe I'll try again soon with a different male


----------

